# Timemore Black Mirror Stand/Scales



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks to be a combination of brewer stand and dual scales:

http://www.timemore.com/project/black-mirror/?lang=en

No real idea on release date (other than some insta comment saying June) - but looks like more kit that might be of interest.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Probably be acaia prices. I can't see a link to buy any of this stuff (in English at least).

The Nano grinder looks pretty awesome


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> The Nano grinder looks pretty awesome


It would be if it could hold a constant setting.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

well I like the nano grinder,you can take it anywhere...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

All a bit Charlie Brooker


----------

